

Can a Market Predict Political Outcomes? - jlj8
https://www.predictit.org/

======
sidko
Aren't prediction markets illegal in the United States? (I am completely
against making them illegal, but wondering how they plan to operate in the US)

~~~
andreyf
This one got an exception:
[http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7047-14](http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7047-14)

